# Werden aktuelle Rahmen noch tauglich für den Durchschnittstrialer gefertigt? <-Broken



## coaster (6. September 2012)

Ist so ein Riss reparabel?


----------



## Bener (6. September 2012)

Kann man kleben, sollte man aber nicht mehr fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (6. September 2012)

So langsam stellt sich mir die Frage, ob die Rahmen überhaupt noch wärmebehandelt werden... Ist doch echt schrecklich wie viele mittlerweile in sehr kurzer Zeit reißen.


----------



## trialkoxxer (6. September 2012)

würde es denn lohnen den rahmen an so einer stelle und länge des risses zu schweißen?!
oder macht dies keinen sinn da er sowieso nicht mehr halten würde?!


----------



## hst_trialer (6. September 2012)

Würde gehen, aber nur wenn eloxal runter. Am besten noch bleche links und rechts und dann wieder wärmebehandeln. Zu guter letzt noch das steuerrohr richten, denn das verzieht sich definitiv.


----------



## hst_trialer (6. September 2012)

Das ist ja das Problem... wie soll man dass nur wissen. Gerade WEZ an der Schweißnaht ist das altbekannte Problem. Bin ich froh, dass mein Hex solide ist.


----------



## erwinosius (6. September 2012)

> Ist nicht ohne weiteres herauszufinden.


Das würde ich sofort so unterschreiben.


> Wärmebehandelt und nicht wärmebehandelt würde sich beim Fahren glelich steif anfühlen. Es ändert sich nur die Festigkeit, nicht die Steifigkeit.


Das wiederrum nicht. Festigkeit ist ja eine Werkstoffeigenschaft und Steifigkeit eine Kontruktionseigenschaft. Hat der Werkstoffs eines Teils eine höhere Festigkeit, wird er auch eine höhere Steifigkeit haben. Nur dass auf dieses auch noch diverse kontruktive Maßnahmen Einfluss haben.

Die Wärmebehandlung ist ja in erster Linie zum Verringern der Spannung im Bauteil da. Weiß grad gar nicht ob sich da Interkristallin beim Alu auch noch viel verändert. Werds aber mal nachschlagen....

edit: Ok, also bei der Wärmebehandlung (die evtl auch Auslagern bei Raumtemperatur heißen kann) wird noch erreicht dass sich Fremdatome im Metallgitter des Aluminiums einlagern. Dadurch wird nochmals die Fetigkeit gesteigert, die in der WEZ durch die hohe Wärmeeinbringung verringert wurde.



> würde es denn lohnen den rahmen an so einer stelle und länge des risses zu schweißen?!
> oder macht dies keinen sinn da er sowieso nicht mehr halten würde?!


Wenn man die genaue Legierung des Rahmens kennt ist das Schweißen an sich kein Problem. Die Länge des Risses ist in dem Fall eher weniger relevant. Eher die Stelle, da man sehr schlecht zum Schweißen rein kommt.
Die Haltbarkeit wird auf jeden Fall schlechter weil du nochmals sehr viel Wärme reinbringst. Ums ordentlich zu machen müsste mans auf jeden Fall nochmal Wärmebehandeln.

edit: eventuell kann hier auch Auslagern reichen. Das heißt bis zu 3 Monate bei Raumtemperatur liegen lassen. Das ist abhängig vom Werkstoff.

gruß
erwin


----------



## duro e (7. September 2012)

die aktuellen rahmen werden ja nur noch in super großen massen produziert, da wird sicherlich weniger wert darauf gelegt , das die schweiß bzw konstruktion so eines rahmens perfektioniert wird. 
mich wundert es sowieso nicht mehr , wenn ihr so viele rahmen reißen , letzten endes ist es fast vorprogrammiert, sehr dünnwandige alu rohre , viel zu viel hydroforming dreck um es angeblich noch viel steifer und stabiler zu kriegen und co.

klar stellt sich mir auch die frage, wie die qualität der rohre ist ,sagen tun die ja alle immer viel , und mit der wärmebehandlung ist auch ein aspekt im bezug auf die qualität des endprodukts. 
für mich sieht es nach den etlichen gerissenen rahmen wirklich danach aus , das diese mangelhaft konstruiert wurden , im bezug auf das schweißen , (materialverbund,nahtbreite ..) , dann sind die rohre ja so dünn an den zu schweißenden stellen , das dort sowieso schon das materialgefüge extrem auf spannung gebracht wird durch den hitzeeinfluss. hinzu kommt wohl , das die massenhersteller das wärmebehandeln entweder gar nicht bzw in einem extrem prozess durchziehen, was sicherlich auch nicht die optimale lösung ist.

die hoffmann rahmen z.b sind doch eig genau das gegenteil dazu , vllt etwas schwerer , aber meines wissens nach die haltbarsten , grade was die schweißarbeit und konstruktion angeht. 

p.s
zum thema schweißen , nicolai ist ja nahezu das synonym für schweißarbeit , sehr intressant zu sehen , wie die jungs es machen , und ich denke da ist auch der unterschied im gegensatz zu der billig produktion in fernost 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/988     ab 6,11min


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. September 2012)

Nichts muss für die Ewigkeit halten. Alles wird besser, wenn Carbon Rahmen sich etablieren. 
Leichtbau und Haltbarkeit sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. 
Mich persönlich stört es nicht, wenn ein Echo SL Rahmen nur ein paar Monate hält. Irgendwo nachvollziehbar, bei einem Sub 1500 gr. Rahmen. 
Ich kaufe ja das, was ich will ---> Extrem am Limit ausgereitzte Rahmen. 

Steigt doch wieder auf die 2 Kilo Rahmen um. Inspired macht es "richtig". Da wiegen die Räder mehr als Freeride Bikes, und sie halten...


----------



## MatzeD (7. September 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Nichts muss für die Ewigkeit halten. Alles wird besser, wenn Carbon Rahmen sich etablieren.
> Leichtbau und Haltbarkeit sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe.
> Mich persönlich stört es nicht, wenn ein Echo SL Rahmen nur ein paar Monate hält. Irgendwo nachvollziehbar, bei einem Sub 1500 gr. Rahmen.
> Ich kaufe ja das, was ich will ---> Extrem am Limit ausgereitzte Rahmen.
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht wo du dass aufgeschnappt hast  Inspired Rahmen gehen an einer Tour kaputt.. Nicht zuletzt der 2010 Rahmen der nicht mal ein halbes Jahr gehalten hat.. Nehmt euch ein beispiel an Dominik Raab wenn ihr Richtung Inspired geht. Er fährt einen Stahlrahmen + Stahlgabel und ist bei 11 Kg.  Achso.. und mein Inspired wiegt nebenbei 10,6 kg..

Gruß,
Matze


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. September 2012)

Wenn ich höre, dass die Teile bis 14 Kilo schwer sind, bin ich einfach mal "frech" von ausgegangen, dass sie halten. 
Will mich auch nicht streiten, was noch als leicht oder passabel durch geht. 

Fahren wir doch alle Stahl- oder Titan Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (7. September 2012)

@ all: 
Ich denke mal man vergleicht hier auch Äpfel mit Birnen. Wenn ich mir anschaue was akutell günstige leichte Rahmen kosten, kann es wohl nicht so wirklich das nonplusultra sein. Da ist man in einer Spanne bis zum dreifachen Rahmenpreis bei ansich gleichen "technischen Daten"
Und wenn man das ganze mit nem Hoffmanbike oder gar Nicolai vergleicht, ist man schon in nochmals einer anderen Preiskategorie. Und die kommt ja von nicht ungefähr. 



@marko: 


> Soviel ich weiss ist ein wärmebehandeltes Alu nicht steifer als nicht wärmebehandelt.



Steifigkeit ist ja kein Werksotffkennwert ansich.
Wenn es um den Werkstoff geht haben wir Festigkeit, Härte, Zähigkeit.



> D.h zwei Proben mit gleichem Querschnitt haben im linearen Bereich bei gleicher Zugkraft die gleiche Längenänderung.



Stimmt so nicht. Ist die Festigkeit höher, kann die Probe mit gleicher Kraft weniger gedehnt werden. Kann man sich gut vorstellen wenn man einfach mal zwei unterschiedliche Werkstoffe im Spannungs-Dehnungsdiagramm anschaut





Bei dem Bild hier zwar auf die Temperatur bezogen aber im Prinzip gleich. Wenn du dir die unteren zwei Kurven (also 400° und 650°) anschaust siehst du dass Man für die gleiche Dehnung unterschiedlich viel KRaft braucht.



> Nur dass man die festigkeits-gesteigerte Probe mehr % auseinanderziehen kann, bevor sie bricht.


Das stimmt so nicht. Erhöht man die Festigkeit, steigt die Härte und dadurch wird die Zähigkeit, die sich in der Bruchdehnung ausdrückt, verringert.



@duroe:



> die aktuellen rahmen werden ja nur noch in super großen massen produziert, da wird sicherlich weniger wert darauf gelegt , das die schweiß bzw konstruktion so eines rahmens perfektioniert wird.
> mich wundert es sowieso nicht mehr , wenn ihr so viele rahmen reißen , letzten endes ist es fast vorprogrammiert, sehr dünnwandige alu rohre , viel zu viel hydroforming dreck um es angeblich noch viel steifer und stabiler zu kriegen und co.


Diese Argumentationskette erschließt sich mir nicht gerade. Massenproduktion hat doch nicht zwangsläufig was mit schlecht zu tun. Der Automobilbereich macht ja im Grunde genau das Gegenteil vor.




> klar stellt sich mir auch die frage, wie die qualität der rohre ist ,sagen tun die ja alle immer viel


Wenn angegeben wird dass ein Rahmen aus nem bestimmten Material ist, dann gibts dazu eine Norm die genau aussagt wie sehr die Qualität schwanken darf.Dass dies oft noch ein sehr breites Spektrum ist und daher manche Hersteller eigene (engere) Toleranzangaben machen sollte aber auch klar sein.



> mit der wärmebehandlung ist auch ein aspekt im bezug auf die qualität des endprodukts.


100% Übereinstimmung



> für mich sieht es nach den etlichen gerissenen rahmen wirklich danach aus , das diese mangelhaft konstruiert wurden , im bezug auf das schweißen , (materialverbund,nahtbreite ..) , dann sind die rohre ja so dünn an den zu schweißenden stellen , das dort sowieso schon das materialgefüge extrem auf spannung gebracht wird durch den hitzeeinfluss


Was ansich nur bedingt ein Problem ist wenn man die Teile hinterher Wärme behandelt. Bei dickwandigeren Rohren bekommt man noch größere Spannungen hinein.



> hinzu kommt wohl , das die massenhersteller das wärmebehandeln entweder gar nicht bzw in einem extrem prozess durchziehen, was sicherlich auch nicht die optimale lösung ist.


für mich nichts weiter als eine Behauptung ohne Hintergrund



> die hoffmann rahmen z.b sind doch eig genau das gegenteil dazu , vllt etwas schwerer , aber meines wissens nach die haltbarsten , grade was die schweißarbeit und konstruktion angeht.
> 
> p.s
> zum thema schweißen , nicolai ist ja nahezu das synonym für schweißarbeit , sehr intressant zu sehen , wie die jungs es machen , und ich denke da ist auch der unterschied im gegensatz zu der billig produktion in fernost
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/988 ab 6,11mi


Ich denke mal Hoffman wird ähnlich fachlich richtig wie Nicolai herstellen und so die entsprechende Qualität liefern können. Wenn man sich den Beitrag über Nicolai genau anschaut wird auch alles gesagt über die Aushärtung bzw Wärmebehandlung nach dem Schweißen. Und Nicolai bekommt bestimmt viele Spannungen in ihre Rahmen, da sie WIG schweißen und das wie er selbst sagt "sehr langsam"



gruß
erwin


----------



## family-biker (7. September 2012)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Fahren wir doch alle Stahl- oder Titan Rahmen.


 
dem kann ich mich dem sinn nach nur anschliessen.zum thema dauerschwingfestigkeit fällt einem meiner vorredner bestimmt was ein.diese besitzt alu eigentlich nicht,ab der ersten lasteinleitung beginnt die ermüdung.


----------



## Sherco (7. September 2012)

Preislich liegt Hoffmann noch deutlich unter etablierten "Edelmarken". Die Rahmen sind nicht unbedingt schwerer als solche, halten aber besser. Ich selbst bin auch einige Rahmen gefahren( unteranderem Koxx), wo ich mir fast sicher war, ein Produkt vor mir zu haben was nicht wärmebehandelt ist. Nie Probleme hatte ich aber z.B. mit Echo Rahmen(Fahre jetzt schon den dritten, die ersten beiden leben noch) 
Man muss sich einfach fragen, woher diese Qualitätsunterschiede kommen.


----------



## ecols (7. September 2012)

Der Vergleich mit Nicolai hinkt ein wenig. 

Immerhin wiegt ein Helius AM (160mm) ohne Dämpfer 3,1kg, das sind 10% mehr als zum wesentlich größer dimensionierten (bis gute 190mm, wenn ich mich nicht irre) Referenzmodell der innerdeutschen Konkurrenz und 700g (-22%) des Modells mit angegebenem gleichen Federweg.

Nicolai in Sachen Haltbarkeit anzuführen ist zweifelsohne ein valides Argument. Wie man dann aber Rainer über nacht einen neuen Hinterbau schweißen kann, bleibt mir rätselhaft 

Immer schön abwägen. Stabilität - Haltbarkeit. Fakt ist: Würden die Gewährleistungsansprüche durchgesetzt würde es bald keine superleichten Modelle mehr im Handel geben, weil die Händler daran zugrunde gingen.


----------



## erwinosius (7. September 2012)

@marko:
Was meinst du mit Steifigkeit von Aluminium. Ist mir als Werkstoffkennwert so nicht bekannt.


----------



## Sherco (8. September 2012)

@Marko Die Rahmen sind keine Lagerware, werden auf Bestellung mit Wunschgeo gefertigt. Leider gibt es relativ lange Warteschleifen. Ein Modell mit Discaufnahme gibt es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (8. September 2012)

> Steifigkeit ist ja kein Werksotffkennwert ansich.


Der E-Modul z.B. ist ein Werkstoffkennwert und ein Maß für die Steifigkeit.



> Stimmt so nicht. Ist die Festigkeit höher, kann die Probe mit gleicher Kraft weniger gedehnt werden. Kann man sich gut vorstellen wenn man einfach mal zwei unterschiedliche Werkstoffe im Spannungs-Dehnungsdiagramm anschaut



Das Verhältnis von Spannung zu Dehnung ist der E-Modul. Die Festigkeit beschreibt lediglich die maximale Spannung, die das Material ertragen kann, bevor es bricht.

Der E-Modul wird für Metalle immer für den Linearelastischen Bereich angegeben und entspricht der Steigung der Geraden dort. Bei dem Schaubild ist der E-Modul für alle Kurven (nahezu) gleich

Das was sich da ändert ist das Verhalten im nicht-linearen Bereich.

Kurve 1 bei 20°C weist eine ausgeprägte Lüdersdehnung auf (das ist der Bereich, bei dem bei gleicher Spannung die Dehnung veränderlich ist)

Bei höheren Temperaturen geht die Lüdersdehnung aufgrund von Diffusionseffekten im Metall verloren und du gelangst zu den Kurven bei 400°C und 650°C.
Dort beobachtest du ab einer gewissen Temperatur einen Abfall der Festigkeit und der Bruchdehnung (zunehmede Sprödigkeit (= bis zum Bruch aufgenommene Energie) und absinken der Dehngrenze)

Die Dehngrenze ist die Spannung, die eine bleibende Verformung von z.B. 1/1000 der Gesamtlänge hinterlässt (technische Schreibweise: Rp0.1).



> Stimmt so nicht. Ist die Festigkeit höher, kann die Probe mit gleicher Kraft weniger gedehnt werden. Kann man sich gut vorstellen wenn man einfach mal zwei unterschiedliche Werkstoffe im Spannungs-Dehnungsdiagramm anschaut



Du Sprichst vom E- Modul. Er hat also vollkommen recht.
Für die Anwendung interessant ist tatsächlich nur der linearelastische Bereich (im Plastischen versagt das Bauteil schon nach wenigen Lastwechseln vollständig oder es ist aufgrund der Deformation unbrauchbar)



> Das stimmt so nicht. Erhöht man die Festigkeit, steigt die Härte und dadurch wird die Zähigkeit, die sich in der Bruchdehnung ausdrückt, verringert.



Nicht unbedingt. Die Zugfestigkeit hat mit der Zähigkeit an sich ja nichts zu tun. Das eine ist das Maximum der Kurve, das andere ist die Fläche darunter.

Was die Trialrahmen angeht, denke ich dass der mehrachsige Spannungszustand, der durchs schweißen zwangsläufig entsteht das größte Problem ist. Letztendlich ist es so, als würde man das Werkstück kerben, was die Dauerfestigkeit stark reduziert.

Normalerweise behelfen sich Hersteller diesem Problem z.B. durch Spannungsarmglühen bei ca. 150...270°C (Haltetemperatur Alu).
Weil das aber teuer ist, wird der Prozess vielleicht "beschleunigt", indem die Haltetemperatur evtl unzulässig verringert wird. (Nur Spekulativ)

Rahmen brechen wahrschelinlich eh immer an der schweißnaht, egal ob Wärmebehandelt oder nicht) weil dort die verformungsbehinderungen durch den Spannungszustand am größten sind (Spannungsversprödung). Dem Hydroforming würde ich eher nicht die Schuld geben, eher dem Trend zum Leichtbau.


----------



## ecols (9. September 2012)

Naja, was Hydroforming zusammen mit doofer Konstruktion bewirkt hat man ja deutlich am Limey 3 gesehen.. 





Gerissen ist es dann an der Schweißnaht, der Auslöser war aber sicher die Rahmenform gepaart mit der Materialstärke und der Rohrform.





Übrigens gab es anstandslos von Tarty einen gleichwertigen Ersatzrahmen.


----------

